# Air actuated shower light



## 455khz (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello all, my first post:

I am considering installing an air actuated switch within a shower enclosure to control a recessed light above the shower. I am surprised that I cannot find information online specific to doing this. Everything I read is in regard to garbage disposals or pump actuation in a whirlpool. My question is would it be legal to install an air transmitter button in the shower wall within easy reach if I made sure to locate the switch box higher than the pushbutton transmitter to ensure any leaks through the wall did not find their way along the air tubing inside the wall into the switch box?


----------



## travelover (Mar 28, 2010)

Regarding legality, I'd give a call to your local electrical building inspector - they can be very helpful. This switching is an unusual setup - normally switches are located outside a wet area.


----------



## speedy petey (Mar 28, 2010)

I can see no reason why this would be illegal. 
The switch would NOT be in the shower. The switch would be at the light. It would be an actuator or air plunger in the shower. 
Same setup as a hot tub.


----------



## 455khz (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks speedy.
My thinking as well. Just wondering what some of the experts thought. Thanks!!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 28, 2010)

455khz said:


> Thanks speedy.
> My thinking as well. Just wondering what some of the experts thought. Thanks!!


You have a link to this type of switch?  I'm having trouble picturing it.


----------



## frozenstar (Mar 28, 2010)

Can't picture it out as well.. Pictures would be better.


----------



## 455khz (Mar 31, 2010)

Shop InSinkErator Single Outlet SinkTop Switch at Lowes.com


----------



## ohmy (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't think this is an issue at all. Great idea IMO assuming the GD is rated for that use and your installation is up to date in all other respects as well.


----------

